# hope everything O/K



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Went for second scan on sunday to see if clear of cancer,I am sure its O/K.
Today went for medical for heavy goods as I am 70 in march.
My GP did it free but I think he deserves a drink, mind last time I had a medical for large heavy goods , I was ok he said, a few days later I had a heart attack, and DVLA sent paperwork back as something had been missed, hence no large HGV licence.
Over to france and spain in feb and back on my birthday,
so hope all paperwork etc is O/K.
All the best everybody


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Fingers crossed Blondy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Keep your chin up and your fingers crossed.
All the best Dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think they make you wait far to long for the results of a scan as it is a nerve racking time and I hope you get an all clear.
The plans are important to look forward all the time so well done --let us know when you hear.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We wish you well blondy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cancer*

We are all with you!

I see Michael Douglas has beat it too!

I hope you join him.

TM


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We all hope things go well and that the scan is clear so that you will be off soon enjoying your re-found freedom.  

Dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Good luck :wink: 
Good to see you have a positive outlook, on that alone your half way there


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*cancer*

hi blondy enjoy your trip going for some sun :?: my wife had it twice down below the second time it came back so took all away that was 21 years ago so there are good stories about it. all the best .jud & wife


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Best wishes blondy, hope everything works out.
seamus.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi Blondy,

We met at the Global rally a couple of years back.

Good Luck and best wishes from Suffolk!

Hope all goes well and have a great time in France.

Eddie & Julie


----------

